# Vevor 7 x 12 Lathes Ship from Richmond, BC



## chip4charlie (Jan 9, 2022)

Disclaimer: I do not work for Vevor, nor gain any financial benefit from writing this, nor is it a blanket recommendation. Just some food for thought.

I recently bought a "Vevor" brand 7x12 lathe on Amazon for $648 with free shipping. Seeing that Busy Bee and KMS both sell a 7x12 for $1099, it was a great deal. (I saw it later for as low as $575, currently $849. Be aware that Amazon's algorithms can change prices if it senses you have interest in a product). 

When it arrived, the return address is River Road in Richmond, BC. It seems Vevor has a warehouse there. In fact, according to Vevor.ca, they have 8 US warehouses, 2 in Canada (one in Alberta?), 4 in Australia, and 3 in Europe. 

Looking at Vevor.ca, they are selling (and now stocking) many other $500 - $2,000 products, including ice makers for restaurants.

In a nutshell, the Chinese are moving up the ladder to the next phase: selling direct to consumers, but now with local inventory and support. 

So, for anyone who doesn't want to deal with Aliexpress or Banggood, this could be an interesting alternative.

BTW, I'm quite happy with the lathe. The gibs are decent; after adjusting, there's very little play. Tailstock has a quick release handle. It seems quality has gone up.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 9, 2022)

I got a power feed from Vevor.  It was a good experience and it also shipped out of Richmond.


----------



## deleted_user (Jan 9, 2022)

chip4charlie said:


> Disclaimer: I do not work for Vevor, nor gain any financial benefit from writing this, nor is it a blanket recommendation. Just some food for thought.
> 
> I recently bought a "Vevor" brand 7x12 lathe on Amazon for $648 with free shipping. Seeing that Busy Bee and KMS both sell a 7x12 for $1099, it was a great deal. (I saw it later for as low as $575, currently $849. Be aware that Amazon's algorithms can change prices if it senses you have interest in a product).
> 
> ...



Many growing Chinese firms are now selling direct and shipping out of fulfilment warehouses in Richmond. They often pretend to own their own facility but do not. They can appear larger and dont hesitate to ship right across the continent from BC. That's the route my 3D printer came. 

I'm not complaining either, why buy thru Bezos when you can buy direct and save a few bucks. They chinese are now the only source of so many good.

I have a list of Vevor goods I want, but most are out of stock


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jan 9, 2022)

chip4charlie said:


> Disclaimer: I do not work for Vevor, nor gain any financial benefit from writing this, nor is it a blanket recommendation. Just some food for thought.
> 
> I recently bought a "Vevor" brand 7x12 lathe on Amazon for $648 with free shipping. Seeing that Busy Bee and KMS both sell a 7x12 for $1099, it was a great deal. (I saw it later for as low as $575, currently $849. Be aware that Amazon's algorithms can change prices if it senses you have interest in a product).
> 
> ...



Skip Amazon and buy directly from Vovor.ca - saves you amazon fees == which is about 12% or so cheaper. So for a lathe about $100 saved.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 9, 2022)

Unrelated to the lathe but still vevor, has anyone picked one of their arbour presses?





						Tough Equipment & Tools, Pay Less
					

Shop for Business and Industrial Products, Kitchenware, Machinery Tools, Sporting Goods, Pet Products, Home and Garden products, always committed in supplying an incredible assortment of great quality products with unbeatable prices. VEVOR, as a leading and emerging company in manufacturer and...




					vevor.ca


----------



## DPittman (Jan 9, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Unrelated to the lathe but still vevor, has anyone picked one of their arbour presses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not me, I've got the non ratcheting version  from another retailer, but I think that Vevor price is good, I think my non ratcheting version costs about that now.


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 9, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Not me, I've got the non ratcheting version  from another retailer, but I think that Vevor price is good, I think my non ratcheting version costs about that now.


Now if I bought that the next thing I'd be looking for is a set of broaches


----------



## DPittman (Jan 9, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Now if I bought that the next thing I'd be looking for is a set of broaches


Yes but I think you need the bigger presses for broaches to get enough "throat" length. I was sort of thinking that also originally!


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 9, 2022)

DPittman said:


> Yes but I think you need the bigger presses for broaches to get enough "throat" length. I was sort of thinking that also originally!


Right, good point


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 9, 2022)

There was a post recently by a member (in the premium members only general thread) having dispute issues with Vevor.  Maybe having Amazon in the middle is a good thing?  I didn't have a dispute with my Vevor purchase so I can't comment....


----------



## David_R8 (Jan 9, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> There was a post recently by a member (in the premium members only general thread) having dispute issues with Vevor.  Maybe having Amazon in the middle is a good thing?  I didn't have a dispute with my Vevor purchase so I can't comment....


I had issues with the power feed from Vevor. They were decent enough to deal with.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 9, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> I had issues with the power feed from Vevor. They were decent enough to deal with.



And gave you a GREAT refund and the PF!


----------



## combustable herbage (Jan 10, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> Unrelated to the lathe but still vevor, has anyone picked one of their arbour presses?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it had come up in a discussion, prices are good I thought, one day I won't have access to one so I have been looking as well.  I am looking at their milling vises as well 


			https://vevor.ca/collections/mill-vise/products/5-milling-machine-lockdown-vise-swivel-base-swivel-base-0-360deg-scales-width
		

and originally I was looking at their selection of ultrasonic cleaners, 


			https://vevor.ca/products/digital-2-l-ultrasonic-cleaner-w-bracket-heater-timer-bracket-jewelry?_pos=5&_sid=bbda722b7&_ss=r


----------



## Hacker (Jan 10, 2022)

combustable herbage said:


> I thought it had come up in a discussion, prices are good I thought, one day I won't have access to one so I have been looking as well.  I am looking at their milling vises as well
> 
> 
> https://vevor.ca/collections/mill-vise/products/5-milling-machine-lockdown-vise-swivel-base-swivel-base-0-360deg-scales-width
> ...


Thanks for the info, I just put an order in for the 15L ultrasonic cleaner. I have been wanting one of these for awhile.


----------

